# sich verstetigen



## melisa

sich verstetigen

No encuentro en el diccionario esta palabra. Alguien me podría decir que significa.

Gracias


----------



## българин

Ich kann das auch nicht finden...es tut mir leid. Ich habe keine Ahnung...


----------



## Kajjo

Bitte immer ganze Sätze als Kontext angeben!

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ohne Kontext würde ich darunter verstehen: sich stetiger machen, sich ausgleichen, regelmäßiger machen. Es könnte auch heißen: sich dauerhaft machen, dauerhaft werden, immer wieder erneut auftreten.

Beispiele: 


> "*Verstetigen*" wolle man die Festwochen ab dem Jahr 2000, also aus dem engen Korsett der traditionellen drei Septemberwochen herauslösen und zu einer ganzjährigen Veranstaltung machen, die schnell auf aktuelle Trends reagieren könne. (Quelle: _Tagesspiegel 1999_)
> 
> "*Verstetigen* heißt was genau?" (Quelle: _Die Zeit 2000_)


Quelle für die Zitate: 

http://wortschatz.informatik.uni-leipzig.de/
Dort bitte nach "verstetigen" suchen. Dort gibt es noch weitere Beispiele.

Das angegebene Zitat aus "die Zeit" zeigt, dass das Wort einer Erklärung bedarf, weil es nicht sehr häufig ist.


----------



## heidita

Oh, da es sich wahrscheinlch um den Euro handelt heißt es sicher,_ sich stetiger machen_. Obwohl ich das auch noch nie gehört habe. 

De todas formas, Meli, parece mentira, ya un viejo lobo y ¡¡¡poner una frase sin contexto....!!! ¿O debo decir una vieja loba? jejej


----------



## Hutschi

"Sich stetiger machen" habe ich aus "stetig" zur Erklärung des Sinnes gebildet. Es ist kein besonders guter Ausdruck, aber zur Erklärung möglich, denke ich.

Beim Euro könnte man sagen "stetiger werden" oder "stabiler" werden.
 Mit "sich" verstehe ich den Sinn nicht.


----------



## heidita

Hutschi;1891862
Beim Euro könnte man sagen "stetiger werden" oder "stabiler" werden.
Mit "sich" verstehe ich den Sinn nicht.[/quote said:
			
		

> Oh, ja, das könnte sehr gut _sich stabilisieren_ heißen.


----------



## melisa

Wenn sich in Euroland das wirtschaftliche Wachstum verstetigt, der Rückstand zu den USA aufgeholt sein wird,gibt es den festen Euro.


----------



## kt_81

Ja, "sich stabilisieren" ist meiner Meinung nach sehr passend.

Genauso wie z.B. aus "verlangsamen" mit "sich" -> "sich verlangsamen" wird, und damit gewissermaßen eine Selbständigkeitskomponente reinkommt bzw. man nicht akzentuieren möchte, wer oder was jetzt eigentlich für die Verlangsamung verantwortlich ist, ist "sich verstetigen" eine Verstetigung/Stabilisierung ohne konkrette Zusammenhänge.

Ich habe es sogar schon "live" hören dürfen, war in irgendwelchen Wirtschaftsnachrichten. 

@melisa

Wenn's dir hilft - wörtlich wäre es sowas wie "hacerse (más) continuo/estable"


----------



## Kajjo

melisa said:


> Wenn sich in Euroland das wirtschaftliche Wachstum verstetigt, der Rückstand zu den USA aufgeholt sein wird,gibt es den festen Euro.


Endlich verfügen wir über den entsprechenden Kontext und können JETZT sinvolle Antworten geben.

Hier bedeutet "verstetigen" einfach "fortsetzen/anhalten" mit einer Konnotation von "stabilisieren".

_"Wenn sich in Europa das wirtschaftliche Wachstum fortsetzt, ..."
__"Wenn in Europa das wirtschaftliche Wachstum anhält, ..."_

Kajjo


----------

